# KOH and glycerin



## sephera (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi 

Can I please advise that KOH and glycerine method over heat not be used. 

I have done it and I do not think I have been able to breathe well since then. And it’s actually made me sick. It is similar to the effect of vaping. 

Lee


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2019)

It can be and has been done but it's not recommended to do here on the forum.  There are several posts out there on this subject.  Sorry you're  not feeling well


----------



## sephera (Sep 20, 2019)

It’s not only that I am not doing well. It may have created permanent damage.,my brother who was in another room was getting nausea for a long time now. It gets incredibly hot and who knows how the fumes will disperse into the air without you knowing. I am getting high dose vitamin c infusions. So I hope that fixes the issue.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2019)

sephera said:


> It’s not only that I am not doing well. It may have created permanent damage.,my brother who was in another room was getting nausea for a long time now. It gets incredibly hot and who knows how the fumes will disperse into the air without you knowing. I am getting high dose vitamin c infusions. So I hope that fixes the issue.


Many people  wear respirators when working with any kind of lye.   I never breath it directly.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 20, 2019)

sephera said:


> Can I please advise that KOH and glycerine method over heat not be used.
> I have done it and I do not think I have been able to breathe well since then. And it’s actually made me sick. It is similar to the effect of vaping.


Hi Lee, thank you so much for posting that. As I've said many times, using glycerin to make the lye solution is an advanced technique. I've used it several times, but I watch while heating and once I see "heat waves" rising from the surface, I remove the pan from the heat. Heating beyond that point turns the solution yellow which is a sign that the solution is scorched.

My heart goes out to you and your brother for your suffering.   I imagine your condition is much worse than vaping. Please report back to let us know if the Vitamin C infusions cure the problem. I'm sure others are interested to hear results as well.


----------



## Susie (Sep 22, 2019)

There is no need to use heat on the glycerin.  Mix the KOH with an equal amount of water, then add the remainder of the total "water" amount as glycerin to the oils.  Same result as using all of the "water" amount in glycerin without any of the time and trouble.


----------



## GGMA0317 (Sep 26, 2019)

That's the way I've done it for years.


----------

